# Περιστέρια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Νεοσσός περιστέρι

## panik77

Είναι λίγο βιαστική η παρουσιάση μου γιατί προέκυψε επείγον! σας βρήκα ψάχνοντας πληροφορίες για περιστέρια! έχω μαζέψει έναν περιστεράκο που παράπεσε στην αυλή μας, νεαρό , τον τάιζα με σύριγγα μια χαρά, άνοιγε και μονος του το στόμα του αλλά σημερα το απόγευμα αρνήθηκε φαγητό. Η μπάκα του ειχε ακομα φαί οπότε είπα μήπως δε θέλει ακομα. Φυσικά σκούζει συνέχεια, με τσιμπολογάει, αλλά τώρα που πήγα να τον ξαναταίσω, με τίποτα δεν άνοιγε το στομα του και μου φάνηκαν ζεστά τα ποδαράκια του. Εβαλα θερμόμετρο κάτω από τα φτερά και είχε 41.3! υποθέτω έχει πυρετό! τι να του κάνω?!?!?! έχω τρομοκρατηθεί!!!
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω γιατι δεν τρωει ενω ετρωγε (θα σου πουνε παιδια που εχουν εμπειρια στα περιστερια )  αλλα η θερμοκρασια του ειναι μια χαρα 

τα πουλια εχουν περισσοτερη θερμοκρασια απο εμας , εκει καπου 40 με 42 αναλογα το ειδος

----------


## panik77

Είναι σίγουρη η θερμοκρασία? γιατί έχω την αμυδρή εντύπωση ότι έχουν κάπου 38! μακάρι να έχετε δίκιο για το 40-42! τώρα τον έχω στην αγκαλιά μου να ηρεμήσει λιγάκι, γιατί είναι υπερβολικά ανήσυχος. Θα προσπαθήσω πριν πάω για ύπνο να του δώσω νερό. Τον ζόρισα λιγάκι πριν και του έδωσα. Με σύριγγα , όταν πετύχαινα λιγο κενό στο ράμφος, του έριχνα λίγο λιγο.

ο κούκλος μου και ονομαζόμενος  Black sun

----------


## jk21

http://www.ringneckdove.com/body%20temperature.pdf

----------


## panik77

ευχαριστώ!!! δεν έχει πυρετό! ίσως τα χέρια μου ήταν πιο δροσερά και μου φάνηκε ζεστός ο μικρός! 
τώρα μένει να δούμε γιατί δε θέλει να φάει  :sad:  

η κουτσουλιά του είναι νερό γυρω γύρω και καφέ "σκουλήκι" στη μέση. Τις πρώτες μέρες ήταν πράσινη στο κέντρο.

----------


## jk21

σχημα δειχνει να εχει κανονικο η κουτσουλια ... το χρωμα μαλλον απ το τι ταιζεις αλλα να μας βαλεις φωτο 


οι γνωστες των περιστεριων θα σε βοηθησουν καλυτερα

----------


## panik77

καλημέρα, σήμερα το πρωί η επιχείρηση φαγητό ήταν δύσκολη. Είναι πάρα πολύ ζωηρός, πεταρίζει συνέχεια, φωνάζει χαρακτηριστικά με τη φωνούλα του, αλλά τον τάισα με το ζόρι  :sad:  έφαγε περίπου 10-15ml μόνο.
Του βάζω βρώμη (κουάκερ) μαζί με τρίμματα από χειροποίητο ψωμί και σουσάμι, ανακατεμένο σε νερό. Μόνος του δε κάνει καμιά κίνηση να τσιμπολογήσει τίποτα. Σκέφτομαι μήπως δε του αρέσει το φαί μου?? Προχτές έφαγε και αυγό, σε κομματάκια. Το καταβρόχθιζε μόνος του! αλλά από χτες το βράδυ, μου τσιμπολογάει τα χέρια αλλά στόμα δεν ανοίγει για μάσα.

Αυτά είναι τις τελευταίες 3 μέρες τα κατορθώματα του! σήμερα το πρωί απλά είχαν περισσότερο "νερό" γύρω γύρω και λιγότερα στερεά.

----------


## jk21

στη φαση της αναπτυξης εχει αναγκη ζωικης πρωτεινης . Η αυγοτροφη ή το αυγο να δινεται σαν κυρια τροφη

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλησπέρα . Αφού έφαγε μόνος του πλέον να μην τον ταίζεις με την σύριγκα . Τις κουτσουλιές σε αυτή την ηλικία μην τις πολυκοιτάζεις συνήθως είναι νερουλές . Μεγαλώνει και ανεξαρτοποιείται . Εφόσον θέλεις να το ταίζεις μόνος σου στο στόμα ,  ξεπέρασε την ηλικία της ¨ζητιανιάς¨ , θα πρέπει να του το ανοίγεις  . Να το ταίζεις τακτικά για να  πίνει έτσι και νερό . Καλό θα ήταν όμως να του ρίχνεις στάρι και καλαμποκάκι (μικρό σπυρί) για να ξεκινήσει να τρώει μόνος . Εάν σου μείνει να θυμάσαι πως η αρρώστια στα περιστέρια απαραίτητα  έχει και φούσκωμένο  πτέρωμα (κακομοιριά) .

----------


## panik77

καλησπέρα και ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις!!! λοιπόν! τα νέα έχουν ως εξής!! ο μουργούλης μου μάλλον είναι ανταρσίας!!! τρώει με απίστευτη λαιμαργία μόνο....από τη χούφτα!! ούτε σύριγγα ούτε τίποτα!!! θέλει χουφτα!!! αν του αφήσω κάτω το φαγητό, κοκκαλώνει και δε κάνει τίποτα. Μόλις πλησιάσω τη χούφτα με το φαί, ορμάει!! τα φτεράκια του πεταρίζουν συνέχεια και φωνάζει ασταμάτητα! 
Αφού ησύχασα ότι δεν είναι άρρωστος ο Black Sun μου, πρέπει να τον κάνω να τσιμπολογάει μόνος του και πως θα τον κάνω να πίνει νερό που δεν κάνει καμιά κίνηση ?
γιατί αν δε κάνει κίνηση να τρώει μόνος του, πως θα τον αφήσω να φύγει...

----------


## gianniskilkis

Εφόσον τρώει από την χούφτα σου μόνος θα φάει και από κάτω . Απλά το παίζει μάγκας και του αρέσει . Εάν του ρίξεις κάτω ( πρόσεξε αφού τσιμπολογάει μόνος , έτσι ) θα πεινάσει και θα φάει. Για να πιει νερό και να μάθει μόνος του θα του βάλεις σε ένα μπολάκι του γιαουρτιού ή από βιτάμ και θα το πιάσεις  με τα δύο χέρια σου  . Θα το πλησιάσεις και με το ένα δάχτυλο θα του πατάς το κεφάλι να μπει το ράμφος του μέσα στο νεράκι . Θα ρουφίξει και θα καταλάβει πως αυτό είναι καλό . Να θυμάσει τα περιστέρια δεν πίνουν σαν τις κότες σηκώνοντας το κεφάλι απλά ρουφάνε σαν να είναι το ράμφος τους καλαμάκι του καφέ. Σε κάθε περίπτωση να ξέρεις πως το καλύτερο μάθημα γίνεται μετά από στέρηση του δηλαδή άφησέ το χωρίς νερό ή φαγητό μερικές ώρες και θα δεις μετά μάες και ρούφες . Καλή συνέχεια και μπράβο σου για την προσπάθειά σου ...  ::

----------


## panik77

Καλησπέρα! o Black Sun μου, ξεκινάει να φάει από χούφτα, τρώει με μανία και μετά σταματάει. Αρχίζει και περιεργάζεται τον χώρο και πρέπει να τον τσιγκλήσω για να ξαναφάει. Του δίνω και από φλυτζάνι που κρατάω. Αν το αφήσω κάτω, το φοβάται! του έχω ρίξει χύμα στο δάπεδο σπόρια, βρώμη και σιμιγδάλι και δεν τρωει, ενώ τον έχω πετύχει που τσιμπολογάει σημάδια στα πλακάκια. Νερό μόνος του...δεν...Του έχω ζουλήξει το ράμφος στο νερό, αλλά κάνει σα δαιμονισμένο μετά, δε θέλει με τίποτα. Οπότε του κάνω αραιό το χυλό του για να πάρει νερό έτσι, και του δίνω συμπληρωματικά νερό με σύριγγα, μόλις ανοίξει την στοματάρα του. Επίσης....τρώει και με κουτάλι! δε με διευκολύνει, αλλά το κάναμε και αύτο  :Happy:   Το περίεργο είναι ότι ανοίγει στόμα, μόνο αν σφηνώσει το ράμφος του ανάμεσα στα δάχτυλα μου! Τάισμα έχει πρωι, μεσημέρι, απόγευμα, βράδυ. Μένει δλδ 3-4 ώρες χωρίς φαί, αλλά και πάλι. Τον βάζω και κάποιες φορές μέσα στην ντουσιέρα με κλειστή την κουρτίνα, για να είναι πιο άνετος (με εφημερίδες κάτω) και τις άλλες φορές σε κούτα όπου και μπαίνει μόνος του μέσα! Οσες φορές του είχα βάλει χύμα σπόρια, σουσάμια κλτ, τίποτα δεν έφαγε.
Εντωμεταξύ μόλις φάει λιγάκι, σταματάει να φωνάζει και αρχίζει να κοιτάει γύρω γύρω με περιέργεια! έτσι μου έκανε και τις πρώτες πτήσεις. Στοχεύει και τσουπ! Χτες έφαγε κάτι κουτουλιές, αλλά σήμερα μόλις πλησίαζε ντουλάπι άλλαξε κίνηση στα φτερά και έκανε μικρή επίτοπια στροφή και προσγειώθηκε σούπερ! του κάνω και ασκήσεις να κουνάει τα φτερά του! περιττό να πω τι ωραίος ανεμιστήρας που ειναι! 
Μπορείτε να εκτιμήσετε ηλικία? και πότε να επιχειρήσω να τον βγάλω έξω για να φύγει με ασφάλεια?





how to screenshot on windows 7


free photo upload

----------


## jk21

τα αλλα θα στα πουνε αυτοι που ξερουν καλυτερα .Μονο φερτου να εχει εκει κοντα καποιο σουπιοκοκκαλο ή οτι σου πουνε τα παιδια ( ο Γιαννης ή καποιος αλλος που εχουν εμπειρια ) ως πηγη ασβεστιου

----------


## gianniskilkis

Το πιτσουνάκι είναι περίπου  25 ημερών , σιγά σιγά θα κάνει αλλαγές στην συμπεριφορά του και θα αυτοσυντηρείται . Εάν το κρατήσεις εφόσον το περιποιήθηκες δεν θα φύγει και θα σου φέρει πιθανόν και άλλα . Το δέλεαρ είναι η τροφή και η ασφάλεια που θα νοιώθει κοντά σου . Καλή συνέχεια . Όμορφούλι είναι το μαυράκι !!!

----------


## panik77

> Το πιτσουνάκι είναι περίπου  25 ημερών , σιγά σιγά θα κάνει αλλαγές στην συμπεριφορά του και θα αυτοσυντηρείται . Εάν το κρατήσεις εφόσον το περιποιήθηκες δεν θα φύγει και θα σου φέρει πιθανόν και άλλα . Το δέλεαρ είναι η τροφή και η ασφάλεια που θα νοιώθει κοντά σου . Καλή συνέχεια . Όμορφούλι είναι το μαυράκι !!!


Καλησπέρα σας! Τον όμορφο πιτσουνάκο μου τον βρήκα στις 28-5-16 είναι δλδ στα χέρια μου 12 μέρες! Δε σκοπεύω να το κρατήσω και δεν γίνεται με τίποτα να μου φέρνει παρέα. Θέλω να του κάνω καλή προετοιμασία ώστε να φύγει. Με το φαγητό έχουμε θέμα τελικά...τον έχω αφήσει χωρίς φαγητό για ώρες και δε τρώει τίποτα μόνος του  :sad:   Από τη χούφτα τρώει, με σύριγγα τρώει, και όχι πάντα και δε κάνει κίνηση να φάει μόνος του από χούφτα αν δε του τη βάλεις μπροστά να τον ακουμπήσεις στο ράμφος. Μόλις αφήσω κάτω το φαί, τίποτα, αν το ξαναβάλω στο χέρι θα φάει. Δε θέλω να μένει νηστικός οπότε αναγκαστικά αφού έχω προσπαθήσει πολλή ώρα (μισάωρο σίγουρα) στο τέλος θα του δώσω με συριγγα μαζί με αρκετό νερό, ώστε να λάβει και νερό αφού δε πίνει. Επίσης, λατρεύει το χαρτόκουτο του και θέλει να μπαίνει μέσα όποτε το δει. Ανακάλυψα χτες ότι αν δεν έχει φάει παρόλες τις προσπάθειες μου, αν είναι μέσα στην κούτα του, θα φάει. Οπότε το έχω σαν έσχατη λύση.
Του λέω κιόλας ότι θα τον βάλω στην κατσαρόλα μπας και φοβηθεί να φάει, αλλά τίποτα! χαχα

Σε τι ηλικία υποτίθεται μπορεί να φάει μόνος του από κάτω? πόσες μέρες έχω ακόμα περιθώρειο για να ανεξαρτητοποιηθεί στο φαγητό?

Οι πτήσεις που κάνει, είναι μικρής απόστασης και μόνο προς τα κάτω προς το πάτωμα και νομίζω ότι τα φτεράκια του πρέπει να μακρύνουν και άλλο για να τον σηκώσουν ψηλά.
Υπάρχει κανένα κόλπο για να τον κάνω να πετάει? Μόνο ασκήσεις του κάνω για να τα κουνάει συνέχεια και τον "πετάω" από το χέρι μου, για να προσγειωθεί μόνος του.

σας ευχαριστώ ξανά  :Happy:

----------


## gianniskilkis

Υπομονή , όλα θα έρθουν στην ώρα τους .

----------


## panik77

Καλησπέρα ξανά! 
ο Black Sun μου, από τη μέρα που είχα ξανασχολιάσει, έκανε απίστευτες αλλαγές στην συμπεριφορά. Ξαφνικά, ήπιε μόνος του νερό και τσιμπολόγησε από κάτω. Μετά από 2 μέρες περίπου, άρχισε να ξεψειρίζεται και να καθαρίζεται, μετά από κανα δυο μέρες πάλι άρχισε τα solo στο φτερούγισμα. Αρχίζει και κάνει επιτόπιο φτερούγισμα με τρομερή δύναμη (και καταπληκτικό αέρα, τύφλα να έχουν τα ερκοντισιον!) . Τα φτεράκια πτήσης του έχουν καλό μήκος πιστεύω, και από προχτές τόλμησε και έκανε πτήσεις προς τα πάνω, ενώ πρώτα ήταν από το τραπέζι στο πάτωμα, τώρα μπορεί και ελέγχει το πέταγμα, φρενάρει, στρίβει και δε τρακάρει!
 Ομως, μου έκοψε το φαι...δε τρώει καθόλου..η σακουλίτσα του είναι άδεια, ούτε νερό δε πίνει. Είναι ζωηρός, εξερευνητικός πολύ, περίεργος, αλλά φαί τίποτα..Χτες μόνο έφαγε λιγο κριθαράκι γιατί απαξίωνε το φαί που του είχα με σπόρια, σιμιγδάλι βρώμη κτλ. Σήμερα τιποτα..νηστικός όλο το βράδυ και το πρωί δε μου άνοιγε καν στόμα όπως συνήθως. Σκούζει συνέχεια, χώνει το ράμφος του στο χέρι μου, αλλά στόμα κλειστό και θέλει να πετάξει αμέσως, να φύγει από τραπέζι ή από πάνω μου. Οπότε τον τάισα με σύριγγα με το ζορι, ήταν πάρα πολλές ώρες με ελάχιστη τροφή.
Το σκ θα κάνω την κίνηση να τον αφήσω να φύγει, γιατί νομίζω αυτό θέλει...
Να τον αφήσω λέτε? Υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος που δε θέλει να φάει μήπως?

----------


## jk21

εχεις μετρημενη την τροφη και βλεπεις οτι δεν τρωει ή απλα δεν βλεπεις να μενει τροφη στον προλοβο;

----------


## panik77

> εχεις μετρημενη την τροφη και βλεπεις οτι δεν τρωει ή απλα δεν βλεπεις να μενει τροφη στον προλοβο;


δε την έχω μετρημένη, εξάλλου όταν τρώει κουνάει το ράμφος δεξιά και αριστερά και τα πετάει έξω. Ο προλοβός του είναι άδειος, αφου δε ζουπιέται τίποτα. Οταν έτρωγε με τη σύριγγα τον ζούπαγα και ήταν φουσκωμένος, ακόμα και όταν έτρωγε στεγνή τροφή. 
Τώρα το απόγευμα, αφού τον χαιδολόγησα αρκετή ώρα, πήγε και τσιμπολόγησε μόνος του λίγο, ήπιε και 2 ρουφηξιές νερό και μετά τίποτα. Ολο βόλτες στο πάτωμα θέλει να κάνει, με κάτι απόπειρες να τσιμπολογάει τα πλακάκια, αλλά και φαί που του έριξα κάτω, δε το πλησιάζει.
Θα ξανακάνω προσπάθεια αργότερα μπας και φάει λιγάκι. Αν δε φάει, θα τον ταίσω λίγο με το ζόρι....
Μπροστά στο στέρνο του, είναι διαφανές ακόμα και φαίνεται το κοκκαλάκι στο κέντρο, δεν έχει βγάλει φτερά ακόμα, και στις μασχαλίτσες του είναι γεμάτος μυτούλες από νέα φτεράκια  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

θα μας το πιστοποιησουν ο Γιαννης ή αλλα παιδια που εχουν εμπειρια αν ισχυει , αλλα μεγαλωνοντας τα περιστερια , νομιζω δεν κρατουν μεγαλο χρονο την τροφη στον προλοβο και στην ουσια συρρικνωνεται . στην ουσια δεν ξεκινα η διαδικασια της χωνεψης εκει , απλα υγραινονται ελαφρως οι τροφες για να χωνευτουν πιο κατω στον προστομαχο και το στομαχι και δεν μενουν στον προλοβο πολυ χρονο , αρκει να εχει χωνευτει η προηγουμενη τροφη στο στομαχι .Ειναι δηλαδη χωρος προσωρινης φυλαξης της τροφης

----------


## panik77

> θα μας το πιστοποιησουν ο Γιαννης ή αλλα παιδια που εχουν εμπειρια αν ισχυει , αλλα μεγαλωνοντας τα περιστερια , νομιζω δεν κρατουν μεγαλο χρονο την τροφη στον προλοβο και στην ουσια συρρικνωνεται . στην ουσια δεν ξεκινα η διαδικασια της χωνεψης εκει , απλα υγραινονται ελαφρως οι τροφες για να χωνευτουν πιο κατω στον προστομαχο και το στομαχι και δεν μενουν στον προλοβο πολυ χρονο , αρκει να εχει χωνευτει η προηγουμενη τροφη στο στομαχι .Ειναι δηλαδη χωρος προσωρινης φυλαξης της τροφης


κατάλαβα τι εννοείτε, αλλά η διαφορά εμφανισιακά και στην υφή της σακουλίτσας του, είναι μεγάλη σε σχέση με τις φορές που έτρωγε. Μιλάω για έλεγχο του προλοβου αμέσως, όχι μετά από 1 ώρα. Που και μετά από 1 ώρα αν τον κοίταζα στις αρχές που έτρωγε, ήταν φουσκωμένος ο προλοβός του.
ορίστε το αγοράκι μου σήμερα  :Happy:  

Πάνω από το κεντρικό κοκκαλάκι το άσπρο που φαίνεται, πρώτα φουσκωνε με την κρέμα ή με τα σπόρια που έτρωγε. Τώρα είναι στεγνό-άδειο όλο το σημείο, μετά το τσιμπολόγημα.

----------


## jk21

το πουλακι δεν δειχνει να μην τρωει .. δεν εχει καρινα .  Μην ανησυχεις , μαλλον κατεβαινει συντομα κατω η τροφη , αφου μαλλον εχει αναπτυχθει πια ως πιο ισχυρος ο αδενωδης στομαχος και χωνευει πιο γρηγορα . Θα μας το πιστοποιησουν αν ειναι οσοι εχουν εμπειρια γιατι αυτο νομιζω οτι συμβαινει ... δεν το ξερω να στο πω σιγουρα

----------


## gianniskilkis

Πανίκα το πουλάκι είναι μια χαρά , δεν είναι ταλαιπωρημένο . Είσαι στο τελικό στάδιο , κάποια στιγμή θα βρει παρέα και θα φύγει . Την ημέρα πρέπει να τρώει 25 - 30 γραμμάρια τροφή . Δεν θα αγχωθείς αφού έφαγε και ήπιε ξέρει τι να κάνει ...

----------


## panik77

σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας!!! δε τρώει τόσο φαί με τίποτα. Με τό ζόρι αν του δώσω κρέμα, μπορώ να πω ότι θα πλησιάσει αυτή την ποσότητα.
Και εγώ σκέφτομαι ότι αφού είναι ζωηρούλης και με κυνηγάει και σκούζει συνέχεια, θα ξέρει τι να κάνει. Μη τον έχει πιάσει κατάθλιψη σκεφτόμουν που τον έχω ακόμα σπίτι...
Στο πέταγμα είναι ωραίος, κάνει πολύ ελεγχόμενο φτερούγισμα, μπορει και σταματάει και στον αέρα πριν προσγειωθεί, ενώ πρώτα έκανε τσουλήθρα και κουτούλαγε!

Να επιχειρήσω να τον αφήσω ελεύθερο στην αυλή (όπου και τον βρήκα)το ΣΚ? δε του έχω εμπιστοσύνη στο φαγητό...μη μου μείνει νηστικό το χαζό αν φύγει!

----------

